# Casio G Shock Gw 6900A-9Er



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guys....long time since I've been on here! Need some help trying to locate a yellow G Shock solar atomic watch. There are plenty of black ones (GW 6900A-1ER)about,but I can't seem to find the yellow version (GW 6900A-9ER).I did see some advertised in the States but not over here. Any help would be greatly appreciated Thanks, Rog. :notworthy:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Hey guys....long time since I've been on here! Need some help trying to locate a yellow G Shock solar atomic watch. There are plenty of black ones (GW 6900A-1ER)about,but I can't seem to find the yellow version (GW 6900A-9ER).I did see some advertised in the States but not over here. Any help would be greatly appreciated Thanks, Rog. :notworthy:


Hi there, try here:-

http://www.casioonline.co.uk/Watches/G-Shock/Limited/GW-6900A-9ER/

Seems to be the right one to me, it might be cheaper elsewhere though?

Not really my colour :tongue_ss:.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Defender said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys....long time since I've been on here! Need some help trying to locate a yellow G Shock solar atomic watch. There are plenty of black ones (GW 6900A-1ER)about,but I can't seem to find the yellow version (GW 6900A-9ER).I did see some advertised in the States but not over here. Any help would be greatly appreciated Thanks, Rog. :notworthy:
> ...


Thanks Defender....Yep that's the one! I tried The Watch Shop & the Watch Hut who both do the black one for Â£75 but they both said they couldn't get one in for a one off sale. :thumbsdown: I 'spose I could try Amazon and see what they've got. Anyway thanks for your time and the link......and hey! what's wrong with yellow?

Rog.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

"and hey! what's wrong with yellow?"

Nothing wrong with it in smallish doses, that's just a bit too bright and a little too much of it for me?

But hey, if you like it good on you, I do have some watches with some yellow, though not quite like that!

Could be worse, it could be PINK!

No worries Rog, just happy to help another G-Shock user, you could try the 'tinternet' might be cheaper from Hong Kong or Singapore?

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Defender said:


> "and hey! what's wrong with yellow?"
> 
> Nothing wrong with it in smallish doses, that's just a bit too bright and a little too much of it for me?
> 
> ...


NO....Are you sure? PINK! Even I draw the line at pink....Though if it was Pink the pop temptress I might be interested....She'd have to ask nicely mind you! Yeah right--who am I kidding.............. Rog. :naughty:


----------

